# Buying and returning a Saorview Box



## fuliz (23 Sep 2012)

Still not sure which route Im going to go down. Saorview, UPC or SKy

Is it possible to buy a Saorview box, open packaging, see does it work with existing aerial and return for refund if it doesnt ? If I need a new aerial I am going to get UPC instead.

I dont want to have expense of buying box and then finding out it doesnt work?


----------



## fuliz (23 Sep 2012)

The tv that we have works fine with existing aerial but couldnt say if aerial is uhf or not. How does one check without going out on the roof? Other half has just informed me that landlord approval is required before aerials or dishes are installed so would prefer Saorview route. We used freeview in the Uk before.


----------



## NOAH (23 Sep 2012)

the simple check is if you can pick up tv3 and/or tg4 with your existing aerial then you can pick up SAORVIEW .  But dont panic, wait a bit and more and cheaper boxes will appear. there is in fact a box in maplins for 45 euro that will work just fine and its neat.


----------



## homeland (23 Sep 2012)

Is it no the case that a Saorview box only gives you the Irish stations?  We have an outside aerial and needed a combi-box ( much more expensive) and a dish and someone to set it all up so that we could get BBC, ITV etc....€350


----------



## gipimann (23 Sep 2012)

Yes, Saorview is only for the Irish stations.


----------



## TheShark (15 Oct 2012)

It depends on where you are receiving your signal from.
For example , if you are receiving your Saorview from Clermont Carn in Co Louth then you can also pick up UK Freeview from Kilkeel in Co Down. This transmitter began broadcasting Digital BBC on 10th October (12 BBC Digital @ 10 BBC Digital Radio) and I believe will transmit the ITV's , C4 and C5 from 24th Oct.

So my advice would be to hold fire until 24th as from that date it should be possible to pick up all of the Irish and UK channels.


----------



## gipimann (15 Oct 2012)

The fact that many saorview boxes & TVs can pick up UK freeview stations wasn't widely advertised - many were given to understand that they'd have to buy a "combi" box to get both (subject to picking up the signals), but since NI started the switchover last week, people (including myself) have found it not to be the case!


----------



## HighFlier (16 Oct 2012)

First check if you actually need a saorview box many newer digital TVs can recieve saorview directly  (they need to be MHEG4 compatible). Most existing aerials will pick Saorview up but may need to be reoriented to a different transmitter for best reception. Also check the signal polarisation (Vertical or horizontal) from the relevant transmitter as the aerial may need to be turned on its side if the polarisation is different. Transmitter lists, locations and polarisations are on the Saorview website.


----------



## Leo (16 Oct 2012)

HighFlier said:


> First check if you actually need a saorview box many newer digital TVs can recieve saorview directly (they need to be MHEG4 compatible).


 
It's actually M*P*EG4 (but M*H*EG*5* for digital teletext)


----------



## TheShark (16 Oct 2012)

gipimann said:


> The fact that many saorview boxes & TVs can pick up UK freeview stations wasn't widely advertised - many were given to understand that they'd have to buy a "combi" box to get both (subject to picking up the signals), but since NI started the switchover last week, people (including myself) have found it not to be the case!


Have to agree with you gipimann , the mis-information given out by Saorview has been unreal , no solid information apart from Gay Byrne telling us all that the world is going to end if we dont buy Saorview TV's or set-top boxes.


----------

